# What goes in here?



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

What exactly goes in here? I see the cap says: MINERAL HYDRAULIC FLUID 

I looked through my manual...fluids...engine compartment...etc., but could find nothing about this fluid... 

The other fluids (oil, washer, brake) are explicitly pictured in the manual, ie the engine compartment is pictured and shows you the oil cap, washer fluid cap, brake fluid cap, etc. But I cannot find the dang mineral hydraulic fluid cap pictured or labeled in my manual.... 

What does this fluid do? I did not think I had anything hydraulic on my Touareg. 

Thank you for looking at this.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

WIthout looking, I would say power steering fluid.


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Added 1 picture*



Passat2001_5lover said:


> What exactly goes in here? I see the cap says: MINERAL HYDRAULIC FLUID
> 
> I looked through my manual...fluids...engine compartment...etc., but could find nothing about this fluid...
> 
> ...


 SPOCKCAT: THANKS! Here is a zoomed out view that shows where on my V8 engine this thing sits. Also, I have again looked for Power Steering in the manual...no luck...


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Anyone with an '06 or '07 that can help*

I would appreciate anyone with an '06 or '07 Touareg seeing if POWER STEERING FLUID is mentioned in their owner's manual. It is not listed in my '05 manual. I would like to know what specifications VW has on this fluid. 

I mean VW is very clear about what is acceptable *oil* that goes in their engines. 

I have never found this particular fluid to be under minimum, as I now find it... if it is power steering fluid, I have noticed nothing different in how it drives. I am very near 80K miles... 

Thanks for any help with this, from anyone:wave:


----------



## Treggone (Jun 18, 2005)

Just bought a quart from our dealer. Just added a liitle to bring it to level for first time in six years.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

it's power steering fluid... make sure you don't use "generic" fluid, go to the dealer and buy some to top it off


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Specification is right on there. It is G002000. Google it.


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Thanks all POWER STEERING it is.*

Stopped by VW and got the Power Steering fluid. I showed the Parts Department the picture I attached--they ran the number visible, and figured out it was the power steering fluid. So I bought a 12-ounce container of it. 










Am still frustrated that VW did not have this essential information in my manual. I wonder how many years it took VW to add this to the manual:screwy: 

Just for fun, I searched my '04 Phaeton manual. It also does not have *anything* about the power steering fluid either, nor is it identified in the engine photo. Both manuals have, under Power Steering, a warning of not keeping the steering wheel at full left or full right. 

But, my Phaeton Power Steering cap says POWER STEERING on it. But it does not come with an easy-open lid. In fact, I am going over to the Phaeton forum and asking about the secret trick to get the cover off and check this. 

So, thanks to Spockcat and others for your valuable help. 

Kind regards, 
Tim


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

I think it's a BRAKE system fluid. I would rather be careful here...


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

MinerSK said:


> I think it's a BRAKE system fluid. I would rather be careful here...


The brake fluid reservoir has a yellow cap with an electrical sensor wire attached to it. In the OP's pic, you can see it in the background.


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

MinerSK said:


> I think it's a BRAKE system fluid. I would rather be careful here...


Unless your euro spec truck is different, which I doubt, your brake fluid reservoir is located under the lower windshield covers, on the left hand side. It has a sensor on it.


As far as to the OP, thats power steering fluid. OEM Dealer fluid and / or Pentosin CHF11S works fine.


----------



## VWHACK (Jan 10, 2001)

*fluids*

Its pretty standard, all VW's and Audi's for at least the last 15 plus years are color coded the same. Yellow for brake, Green for power steering. But some of the newer Audi's use a different fluid, and its a grey cap.


----------

